# FMA Movies



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 5, 2001)

How many movies with Filipino Martial Arts in them.

1. The Pacific Connection
2. Arnis Sticks of Death
3. Brain Smasher {w/Dice Clay}
4. Blade
5. Angel Fist

How many can we ad?


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 12, 2001)

Out For Justice (sticks is Dan Inosanto in a bad wig)
Best of the Best 3 or is it 4
Blood Sport 3 or 4 I don't know

I would really like to see the Arnis movie. Where can I get it
Jim


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

...he did use some sticks in it....


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 12, 2001)

These two movies feature Roland Dantes and are from the 70's. You will have to search.


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 13, 2001)

Aren't single and double stick a Black Belt Kenpo requirement? It is clear that Kali influenced that as Speakman did a nice Sinawali in that movie. 
Miller


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

In an interview Speakman did shortly after "Perfect Weapon" was released, Speakman claimed that his stickfighting in that movie was all kenpo.  He pretty much outright denied any FMA influence at all.

Cthulhu


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 14, 2001)

As far as the stick work goes in "Parkers' Kenpo" goes it is non-filipino. This is why I get a lot of seminars in Kenpo schools. Basically their use of the stick is doing thier hand techiques with sticks in there hands.


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

Thanks for the input. I would have thought it to be influenced from FMA. I know it was Ed who turned Dan onto FMA and told him he needed to check it out. Thought by that he had some experience with it as well and drew the stick work from it. Thanks for clearing that up.
Jim


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 14, 2001)

What a lot of people don't know is that GM Remy Presas also helped Guro Dan I. get into FMA!


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

Yes he did. He was one of Dan's Instructors as well as Leo Gage, Floro Villebraile, Angle Cabalas, and many others. As faras a push Bruce Lee also told Dan to explore FMA but cautioned him to not "marry" to any particular art as it would tie him. He thought that Dan would be partial for cultural resaons to FMA. Bruce sited the fact that he left Chinese arts to find the "truth"  even though culutral ties to loyality to a system was significantly pressured on him. Incidently Bruce Lee loved Muay Thai as well as Savate.
Jim Miller


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

Renegade:
It looks like you're on line. Tell me some about Bando
Miller


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 14, 2001)

Didn't Remy Presas get a big bang of exposure at one of the Ed Parker International Karate Championships in Long Beach?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

I think Ed Parker's tournaments brought a LOT of martial artists into the limelight.  Like Dan Inosanto said in a recent interview, Ed Parker was way ahead of his time.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 17, 2003)

Ballistic: Ecks vs. Sever
Game of Death, the original release and the AMC special edition.
The Mummy Returns - Balisong
The Scorpion King - Sword, Double Sword


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 17, 2003)

These movies starred Jeff Wincot and he use to throw a lot of fma into his movies. MoJ, the first movie below, had a awesome scene in it where he took out a whole room filled with stick fighters 

Mission of Justice
Deadly Bet
Martial Outlaw
Martial Law 1 or 2?

Jet Li's Kiss of the Dragon had a stick fighting scene as well but I don't know if it was fma

Lorenzo Lamas's Bounty Tracker had a scene as well that I thought was cool.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 19, 2003)

Bourne Identity was supposedly all Kali and most of Bruce Lee's movies had some kind of Filipino Martial Art in them at some point :shrug:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * most of Bruce Lee's movies had some kind of Filipino Martial Art in them at some point :shrug: *



Beides Game of Death I don't recall any FMA in his other movies. Can you refresh our memories?


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Beides Game of Death I don't recall any FMA in his other movies. Can you refresh our memories? *



Nope :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Beides Game of Death I don't recall any FMA in his other movies. Can you refresh our memories? *



There's double-stick in Enter the Dragon that I believe was Dan Inosnato-influenced.


----------



## Samurai (Jan 22, 2003)

Jet Li used some sticks in the KISS OF THE DRAGON.  It was chinese influened Wu-Shu but it sure looked COOL !!!

-_Jermey Bays


----------



## ace (Jan 26, 2003)

In Game of Death it Was Bruce Vs Dan.
In Enter The Dragon Bruce Used Some Double Sticks
On the Guards{Short & Sweet}


----------

